# The SBHonline Community Daily > Everything Else >  >  PHILLIES TO THE WORLD SERIES

## andynap

5F921D3E-3863-44F2-B9CC-E4AF61F1D753.jpeg

----------


## elgreaux

let's hear it for the Phillies..! 
4 more wins...

----------


## shihadehs

Go Phillies!!!!
Go Eagles!!!!
Not sure if I should wear my red hat or my green hat these days...

----------


## Dennis

Go Astros!

----------


## Hawke

> 5F921D3E-3863-44F2-B9CC-E4AF61F1D753.jpeg



Congrats Andy. The older I get the less interest I have in Major League sports, especially baseball. I very much enjoy watching our grandchildren in college and high school games. Also, will watch any game that TB12 is in.

----------


## NancySC

Recently was in OCNJ for a couple of the games plus the Eagles win, will wear my Phillies t shirts from 1980 during this series.  Our former best dog in the world, an English Springer Spaniel, liver & white, "Tugger" was named after the pitcher Tug McGraw.  Go Phillies !

----------


## amyb

We Mets fans also treasure good memories of pitcher Tug McGraw.

----------


## andynap

1 down.  :thumb up:

----------


## amyb

Did not make it to the ninth inning, but what a remarkable come  from behind win in the other team ‘s ballpark.

----------


## GramChop

Congratulations, Houston Astros! 
2B5FBD62-E59B-4CAE-803D-BAE240B7FACB.jpeg

----------


## amyb

In my life I have touched that trophy and the Stanley cup. Time to bring them home to NY again.

----------

